
For Home Prices in London, Check the Tokyo Listings - akyuu
https://blogs.imf.org/2018/04/10/for-home-prices-in-london-check-the-tokyo-listings/
======
lordnacho
Weirdly this article brought to mind a shop I'd walked past a few times:

[https://www.london-tokyo.co.uk/en/](https://www.london-tokyo.co.uk/en/)

~~~
neka
Finchley?

~~~
lordnacho
Marylebone

------
excalibur
That's a pretty bold claim in light of the disconnect between Japan's housing
market and those in the west, highlighted in a recent thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18548742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18548742)

~~~
admax88q
The article is about Tokyo specifically not Japan as a whole.

Japan's population is decreasing but Tokyo specifically is as people migrate
to the big cities increasing.

~~~
isostatic
Increasing to the point htat Japan is paying people to leave Tokyo and move
elsewhere

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/12/01/japans-offer-
res...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/12/01/japans-offer-residents-
overcrowded-tokyo-20000-move/)

~~~
PunchTornado
That's weird because the countryside is amazing compared to the ugliness of
Tokyo (speaking as a tourist)

~~~
isostatic
One global trend is urbanisation. Partly this is because of jobs, but it's
also because of socialisation

I may think that living in a city is horrible, but it seems that even if you
take away work people still choose to live in high density areas.

